# Sig request



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

The Request:

I want a sick Matt Serra banner please!


Pics:



















Couple images you could use but are not limited to.




Title: The Terror 


Sub-Text: J-Mac 


Colors: Maybe somehow incorporate terror as a theme, so darker colors and backgrounds. 


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar: Please if it isn't too much trouble, just a mug shot of Matt with no text is all I'm looking for.



All attempts will be repped, and I can pay up too 133,797.44 credits. Also; I read that 400 posts are required, but I feel I have been here long enough to justify this request. If not, I understand rules are rules and you can delete this thread. 

Thanks, Jmacjer


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

avy


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I know its not really dark like you requested but this is what I came up with. If you like, feel free to use. 










Personally I like matching avy's at times so thats what I did with this one.


----------

